# the strand



## Karalee (Jan 30, 2006)

I threw this one in the freezer when I got home yesterday, pulled it out this morning and went at it with the hairdryer and stylus  kind of overdid it, but im still trying to find that 'middle ground'.


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

This is _not_ overdoing it. Not IMO. 

Consider that you can legibly make out the sign, the detail on the building, etc. :thumbup: You've softened the lines to give it that almost-Impressionistic feel. The image is intact, just....manipulated.  Very nicely done! 

More like this, please. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

And you know that "art" isn't about finding a middle ground, girlie. I would argue it's about finding your _own_ ground, which is different - and you're the only one who can get you there. 

Kinda scary, kinda thrilling - but take that ride!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 30, 2006)

Wowza....that is so cool!  I don't know anything about the technique you do but it doesn't look overdone to me......it sure turned out awesome in my opinion!!  Nice work girlie!


----------



## Alison (Jan 30, 2006)

I really like this! Made me say "WOW!" out loud  I've tried my hand at manipulation a few times and my results were....um...yeah...so I have a lot of respect for what you've done here.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks ladies, and Terri,  Im a bit of a drama mama when I do this kind of stuff cos I'm really fussy about everything being 'just so' :blushing:. Kinda scary kinda thrilling definately sums it up


----------



## mrboontastic (Feb 1, 2006)

What is this technique???


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2006)

mrboontastic said:
			
		

> What is this technique???


SX-70 manipulation, using the soon-to-be-off-the-market Polaroid Time Zero film.


----------



## bmovie205 (Feb 3, 2006)

Excellent work, Karalee. One of tmy favorites in I have seen in the last few months.
Toby


----------

